# Eclipse 4.1 und GEF Runtime



## talche (7. Mrz 2014)

Hey leute,

Ich hab ma ne frage..
Ich nutze Eclipse 4.1 und möchte nun GEF Runtime installieren. Das brauche ich für ein Plugin (ClearCase falls es jemandem was sagt).
 Allerdings find ich da nichts richtiges und wenn ich die Anleitung befolge ( in Ecplise Hilfe --> Install new Software) dort dann die vorhandene URL eingebe find ich nichts. 
Kann es vielleicht sein das GEF nicht unter meiner Version läuft ? 
Oder bin ich einfach nur auf dem Holzweg damit ? 
Bin seit mehreren Stunden auch am Googeln und langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter..???:L
vllt kann mir jemand von euch schnell ne Antwort geben und ich hoffe es ist das richtige Thema :/


Liebe grüße,

talche


----------

